# Really troubling South Florida news for pet owners



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

While reported deaths so far are only cats (in numbers), everyone in these communities needs to be aware and beware for all living things, human and animal, that might be outside unattended - whoever or whatever is doing this is apparently able to move around pretty freely and under the radar. 

Anyone here familiar with whether any of the Monitor species or similar animals could cause these types of injuries? 

http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-national/20090610/US.Cats.Mutilated/


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

> Quote:appeared to have been cut with a sharp, straight instrument


This would make me skeptical of it being caused by any type of animal. Attacks by reptiles wouldn't leave a clean cut like that, and especially not consistently.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

While this is horrible and I condemn the person or persons doing this, I cannot bring myself to feel sympathy for the owners of the cats if they allowed their cats to roam the neighborhoods.

Why is it that as a society we accept people allowing their cats to roam free but criticize those that allow their dogs to roam? Cats do as much, if not more damager as dogs.

If I had a c at that just HAD to be outside I would build an enclosure for it - just like I have for my dogs (a fenced yard).

I just don't understand why it's so hard for people to keep their cats contained.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm with you, Lauri. I always wonder the same thing.

Cats climb all over cars and scratch them, dig up gardens, throw up on neighbor's porches...etc. If a dog did this, the neighborhood would be calling for its head (and rightfully so).


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

The article I read indicated the animals were "posed" so this is not the work of a reptile or animal. While the idea that cats should be contained is one I am firmly behind, this serial killer of cats is the bigger issue at this moment. It starts with animals and moves on to people- this killer needs to be found and caught before it escalates. (the article I read also said the victims of ths iller are killed and posed in their yards...)


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I, too, agree with Lauri. When I was younger I had a cat named Oreo, I got him and my other cat UTD on shots and neutered with my own money, but my parents would not allow him in 24/7. I was sitting outside by our pond one morning and heard this God-awful crying from him, very weak and hurt sounding. He was in the neighbors yard, sitting a little funny, I knew something was wrong, I hopped the fence and scooped him up. His shoulder felt swollen and he had a fever, but my parents would not allow me to take him to a vet. He got better after a few days, and then I could see the extent on his wounds. He had been shot from above. Someone had gotten my cat to come the them, just to shoot him. He had a small entry wound on the top of his shoulder, and an large hole at the bottom. Knowing a vet, I got her to check him out for free and got some antibiotics, and regularly cleaned his wound out.. He was so good, he cried like a baby when I did, but never fought. I knew it was my fault. My poor boy. He was attacked by a muskrat and got a terrible infection then as well.
After he recovered, I rehomed him to a mother and daughter that would keep him in.. I still cry my head off about losing him, but it was kinder. I had him since he was a tiny stray kitten.

Funny, though, if our dogs sniffle they get rushed to the vet, but the rest of my family view cats as lesser creatures, vermin. 
My other cat was stolen, at least I hope so, never found a body, but I do see a cat that looks strikingly like him about 3 blocks over. 

We had someone here bashing in cat heads. I had the pleasure of finding a semi-feral stray that I loved lying in a pool of blood, crying and moaning, with a broken jaw and bleeding from his nose, mouth, and ears. I had to hold him until AC arrived and put him out of his misery. I found a tiny kitten, no more than 5 weeks, dead in a puddle of crimson, someone had shot her through her hips with a pellet gun it looked like. 

What is wrong with people?


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangI cannot bring myself to feel sympathy for the owners of the cats if they allowed their cats to roam the neighborhoods.


I agree, there are some hotspots around here, people don’t neuter their Cats, at spring you can see lots of kitties running free on every street, if you get close to their home the urine smell is disgusting, this aside of the problem with the cat fights at night and hunting, Cats kill birds for fun and leave them to rot on the streets.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*

My cat is a drop off. I live in the country and have a shed that looks like it might be a barn. I took the cat in to the vet and got it its shots and got her spayed. 

I feed her. While doing so I talk to her. 

On occasion I dispose of her "kills."

That is my extent of ownership to this stray. She has called my shed home for eight years now. Arwen was six weeks old when the kitten came crawling THROUGH the chain link kennel fencing to steal food for Frodo and Arwen. 

I tried to get the dog warden, health department, and local shelter to take her or do something with her. They would not. The dog warden said cats are not domestic animals. 

I have as I see it two choices, feed and vet a semi-feral cat, or euthanize it. 

So my cat is a working cat. It cannot do its job in an enclosure. It chases down moles, mice, rats, blue jays, and bats. That is its job. It tried to take on a possom and got the worst of that encounter but Goblin is still there and the possom is not. She is also supposed to discourage other felines from squatting. Mostly she has, though at one point there were three out there trying to live on her allowance. 

There is no law saying that I have to register, identify, or contain my cat. If my cat does something terrible, I will use the dog warden's words that cats are not domestic animals. My cat happens to be a sweetheart, very gentle, and loves all the people at the vet. 

I know that someday someone may run her over. She may be caught in someone's trap in the woods behind my house. Someone may dispatch her with a gun. I am kind of glad that she does not willingly go up to people that come over, but stays hidden. Maybe that is how she has made it eight years. My neighbor's cats usually last two or less years. 

Cats may barf when they are sick, oh well. Deer poop, Geese poop EVERYWHERE, birds poop on cars, lawn furniture, etc. I suppose all of the above should be shot or clubbed to death. Cats generally cover their poo. Generally I do not step in cat poo like dog poo. 

But I am sure there are mental giants out there that feel miffed that the rules are not the same for cats as they are for dogs. I guess that is their right. If I lived in town maybe it would be a different story. But my cat is a working cat. She is not contributing to the population of unwanted cats. She earns her kibble. She manages her own water summer and winter. And she runs free. 

In fact, I do not OWN her. She is a stranger in my land who I have been commanded to be kind to.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*

It is natural for cats to hunt and to kill birds.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*

Most of us own, or have owned, cats before. I had one for 16 years. I believe most here are aware of normal cat behavior. Thanks, though.

I'm sure there are mental giants out there who believe 72 year old women have the right to leave a traffic stop without signing a ticket and attempting to resist arrest.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*

If you really want to be miffed, you pay for a dog license. Part of that money may go to the dog shelter. Part of that money does go to whatever type of animal control your county has. 

Only dogs are required to be licensed and pay for these things. However AC will confiscate horses, cows, pigs, birds, reptiles, cats, and the list goes on. Only dog owners have to pay for it. Why? 

I do not have a problem with cats bringing down rodents and birds, walking on cars, puking on your porch. I do have a problem with dog owners having to foot the bill for all animal ownership. 

To farmers and people in the country a good cat is practically a necessity. Much better than spreading traps and poison around for varments. 

For ecology, it is probably better to let cats hunt. Animals have far too few natural predators left. Predators thin the herd, and prevent disease and over-population and starvation. You have a problem with cats being allowed to roam, but no problem with birds being free to go where they want. Go they do. I would rather have paw prints on my car than bird poop. Which causes more damage?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*

I can't stand outdoor cats. It makes sense to have them loose on a farm, but not in a big city. It actually is illegal to let your cat roam free where I live. People still do it though, and people hit them. Recently my boyfriend smooshed a pretty orange cat with his truck. He went to all the houses in the vicinity asking if someone owned an orange outdoor cat. Nobody did, so he left. I hope some kid wasn't crying at home wondering why kitty didn't come back.

I used to put my birds in their cages on the deck. Even when I was standing right next to them cats that were fence surfing would try to get them. I don't bother anymore. I don't get why it's okay for cats to trespass, poop on my property, kill my plants and try to murder my birds. We had one outdoor cat that would poop on our front porch every morning. I don't even let my dog _walk_ on someone's driveway or front lawn, let alone defecate on it.

I think that if you let your cat outdoors, you shouldn't expect it back.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*



> Originally Posted By: SyaoransbearI can't stand outdoor cats. It makes sense to have them loose on a farm, but not in a big city.


Bingo.

Most of the domesticated cats where I live are too fat, slow, and lazy to even attempt to kill a squirrel or bird. And even if they could, it wouldn't put a dent into any sort of rodent/pest over-population problem.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*

Mine has bagged two blue jays, two bats and a mole, that I know about. I have reason to believe she has been supplementing her rations for quite a while. But then I do live in the country. 

It is possible that the individual that leave her cat run loose hates birds in cages. Maybe that individual thinks that it is cruel to cage a bird. Maybe she doesn't understand why anyone would do that. 

There are critters other than domestic cats that will take out a caged bird, like foxes or raccoons. If you cage a bird or a rabbit, than it is up to you to keep its cage in a safe place. If a cat can get to it, so can other critters that do not have owners. 

In my parents' village, there is a regular herd of feral cats. My brother has rabbits. He has to make sure they are secure from the feral cats, and the stupid lab down the street that comes over.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*



> Originally Posted By: selzerIt is possible that the individual that leave her cat run loose hates birds in cages. Maybe that individual thinks that it is cruel to cage a bird. Maybe she doesn't understand why anyone would do that.
> 
> There are critters other than domestic cats that will take out a caged bird, like foxes or raccoons. If you cage a bird or a rabbit, than it is up to you to keep its cage in a safe place. If a cat can get to it, so can other critters that do not have owners.


I don't think people with outdoor cats are trying to get their cats to target people who let their birds outside to enjoy some sun and fresh air. My birds aren't caged, they have cages but they aren't closed(unless I put them outside, which I don't anymore). They get their own room to fly around in. I'm very aware of other dangers, but there aren't any raccoons or foxes in the city. Crows and cats are really the only danger, and crows don't go in my backyard, especially when I'm in it. Cats don't mind if I come within 5 feet of them until I turn the hose on. I also think that person would have to be a very cruel person themselves to try to kill another person's animal for something they mistakenly believe to be cruel. Especially if they've never even owned a bird. That just sounds like people who kill dogs because their owners crate them or have them in dog runs or kennels.

I just have the mindset that people's pets should be as unintrusive to other's lives as possible. That involves no barking, no trespassing, and no defecating on private property or destroying it in any way.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*

Sue, I have no idea what your post is even referring to.

It's clear you live in a rural area. Those rules do not apply in suburban and urban settings where the population density is probably 10-20x that of your area.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*



> Quote: If you really want to be miffed, you pay for a dog license. Part of that money may go to the dog shelter. Part of that money does go to whatever type of animal control your county has.
> 
> Only dogs are required to be licensed and pay for these things. However AC will confiscate horses, cows, pigs, birds, reptiles, cats, and the list goes on. Only dog owners have to pay for it. Why?


Doesn't bother me at all. Our shelter has far more dogs and cats in it then horses or pigs. And I'm pretty sure they don't offer low cost spay and neuter programs to reptiles.

Can't remember the last time I rescued and rehomed a cow that was dumped on my very rural road.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*

In my neighborhood they do rescue cows and horses and pigs. Sometimes the owners just up and leave. No you will not see them at your regular shelter. But they have to feed them and vet them and care for them all the same. 

Vetting and caring for large animals is more expensive than a dog or a cat. I could be wrong about that. 

I think everyone should be required to get a permit to own an animal. Whatever the animal, they should be permanently identified. If ownership changes hands it should be signed by both parties, dated, and notarized. When an animal lands in a shelter, the owners should be liable for the cost of the animal, if the animal was stray and needed vet care, the owner should be liable. If the owner cannot pay, it can be added to his tax bill.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*

Arrests have been made, apparently, with a news conference scheduled for this a.m., according to the wire.

Acts of mutilation, torture and butchering of living creatures is now a feature of profiling humans who mutilate, torture and butcher other humans.

Any unattended domestic animal is a victim waiting for a place and opportunity to happen. It might be a road, or poison, or other animals, the neighbor next door, or the next monster waiting to be identified.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*

http://www.justnews.com/news/19747620/detail.html

dont all you ladies want your daughter dating this scumbag punk!?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*

I am so relieved that they caught at least one of these








scum bag cat killers. I hope that they give them the maximum sentences allowed by law.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*

I wonder where they got that picture from? If he's smirking in a mugshot, just lock him up and toss the key....or do it anyways. Glad they caught the turd.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*



> Originally Posted By: ArycrestI am so relieved that they caught at least one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they get some psychiatric care. The next step is killing people.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Really troubling South Florida news for pet ow*

UPDATE from CNN:

_ MIAMI, Florida (CNN) -- A judge in Miami allowed the supervised release of a man charged with 19 counts of animal cruelty Wednesday, saying a psychiatric evaluation showed he is competent and not a danger to himself or others.

Tyler Hayes Weinman, 18, also is charged with 19 counts of improper disposal of dead animals and four counts of burglary linked to a monthlong killing spree of pet cats in the Miami area, police said.

Weinman posted bond, but will be placed under house arrest and monitored with an electronic ankle bracelet, Miami-Dade County Circuit Court Judge John Thornton ordered. He is also required to undergo psychiatric counseling twice a week.

The judge set an arraignment date of July 6 for Weinman, who said nothing in court.

Weinman lives in Cutler Bay and has lived with his parents in Palmetto Bay, the two towns where police said 19 cats were mutilated and killed.

When asked while leaving the courtroom whether his son was guilty, father Douglas Weinman responded, "Absolutely not."

Pet owners and police began discovering disfigured cats May 13. One pet owner, Donna Gleason, told CNN that her family cat, Tommy, was "partially skinned" and left dead in her yard.

Police said 34 cats have been found dead in the towns, but only 19 mutilated cats could be linked to a serial killer. Police confirmed that some of the cats were killed by dogs, said Maj. Julie Miller of Cutler Bay police.

Weinman, who works odd jobs but spends most of his time at home and unemployed, had been a person of interest for several weeks, Miller said. He was arrested Saturday.

He could face a maximum of 158 years in state prison if convicted on all counts, said Terry Shavez, spokeswoman for the state attorney's office.
advertisement

The mayor of Cutler Bay referred to the string of feline terror attacks as a "plague in South Miami-Dade."

"The cruelty of these crimes were horrific for the animal victims, but there were many human victims as well," said Mayor Paul Vrooman. "Let's not forget the children and the families who found their pets mutilated. These awful scenes inflicted a human toll."_

Seriously...







!!


----------

